# Connecting two computers 11metre apart



## Harvik780 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the two pcs and one modem(Compex MRL21E,1USB & 1LAN port on this modem).I use the modem on one PC which has one LAN port and 2 USB ports on the BACK for BSNL Dataone broadband.
The manual of the modem says that i can connect one pc to its the LAN port and one pc to its USB port and surf on both pcs by sharing the net bandwidth.
The two pcs are 11metre apart.I have a lan to hub wire 22metre but obviously the signal dies when i connect the LAN port of one pc to the LAN port of modem.
How can i connect the two pcs.My modem does not support wifi and is not an access point.Please state the different ways i can connect the two pcs.

Please help!!


----------



## lilovirus (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi,
I have LAN with 2PCs, 1Laptop, 4 Handheld devices.
My pc are connected through RJ45 and LAN cable, they are part around 15-20 meter still there is no signal problem.

If you can put your PCs in less than 10 Meters then you can use Bluetooth PAN, but network will be slow around 3Mbps.

else you can use switch/hub in between to divide your network say around 10 meters.

pc1---10meter-----switch---10meter-----pc2

or get two usb lan card and use both pc in adhoc network no router needed.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 2, 2007)

lilovirus said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I have LAN with 2PCs, 1Laptop, 4 Handheld devices.
> My pc are connected through RJ45 and LAN cable, they are part around 15-20 meter still there is no signal problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks,i am trying with that cable again.It might be faulty.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 2, 2007)

Try using a HUB or a switch in between to boost the signal..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 2, 2007)

well, if you are hell bent on using LAN then you can try using the CAT6 cable instead of CAT5.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 2, 2007)

All this sounds pretty expensive.Can someone tell the prices too?


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for all ur replies.

Ok i connected the two pcs this way.
My PC which which has the modem is connected to the modem via USB.The other pc is connected via 22metre LAN wire to the modem.I want to share the net connection on these two pcs.
How do I do that??
The other PC should also be able to connect manually by using the user name & password of BSNL broadband.
I also want to share the net connection between these two pcs.The pc which has the modem should act as pc connected to the net.
I also want to share files.
Please help.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 2, 2007)

the best thing to do is to get a hub. a 4 port hub will be about 700bucks or so. connect the router to  hub in autodial mode. keep the hub half way distance between the computers. connect both computers to the hub. now you can share your net connection


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 2, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all ur replies.
> 
> Ok i connected the two pcs this way.
> My PC which which has the modem is connected to the modem via USB.The other pc is connected via 22metre LAN wire to the modem.I want to share the net connection on these two pcs.
> ...


22 meter LAN  wire is not supported by simple DSL modem.You need to buy a switch OR HUB.

Than use LAN connectivity on both..or even use USB connectivity on one PC.

You can share data between the two PC....just run "Network setup wizard"

*Avoid*
use of USB to connect internet in DSL technology.You will face frequent disconnection problem.Prefer to setup network like this:

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/6493/picture1xp9.gif


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for all ur answers.I'll buy a hub if LAN does not cut it.Also for connecting two pcs with lan what type of wire do we need(crossover or something).
The other PC has gigabit lan so signal is not a problem.
I have connected the other pc with the modem using the lan wire config provided with the modem.I get good speeds on the other pc too.
I have actually cut a 22 metre LAN to hub wire which a vendor supplied to me and attached it to a previously left lan to hub wire of my old BSNL modem.Yes i had to cut that old wire of the BSNL modem.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 3, 2007)

a normal CAT5 cable is sufficient for 11m wiring (no, crossover will not work). i think in the present connection you can't share resources or play multiplayer games. wid a hub you can share internet connection, play multiplayer games, share resources (files, folder, optical drives, printers etc.). so imho, this is the cheapest and the best thing to do


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks all,I bought an 8 port Switch.I'll ask more questions if any problem arises.I told the vendor to make a parallel cable and he make a crap out of it.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 3, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Thanks all,I bought an 8 port Switch.I'll ask more questions if any problem arises.I told the vendor to make a parallel cable and he make a crap out of it.


How much did you pay for the switch?


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 3, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> How much did you pay for the switch?


Rs650.Cheap intex.

I am still unable to connect the two PCs.I have connected the PC connected to the net to the uplink on the switch via crossover cable and the other PC to TX3 via another crossover cable.
Please help.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 3, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Rs650.Cheap intex.
> 
> I am still unable to connect the two PCs.I have connected the PC connected to the net to the uplink on the switch via crossover cable and the other PC to TX3 via another crossover cable.
> Please help.


explain clearly..how you are making network.with how many system you want to connect and what hardware you have available.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 3, 2007)

Why are you using a crossover cable wid a hub? You need normal rj-45 for it.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 3, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> explain clearly..how you are making network.with how many system you want to connect and what hardware you have available.


I want to connect two PCs.Since my Vendor provided me a faulty cable I have not connected by the method u provided.
My pc is connected to the ADSL modem via USB cable.My LAN is connected to the UPLINK of the INTEX switch via crossover(1 meter) cable.The other PC is connected to the TX3 LAN port of the switch via another crossover(22 meters) cable.
I can see the LAN connected in both PCs.My PC shows two connections for LAN one Local Area Connection(the LAN card of my PC) and another Local Area Connection 4(The USB emulated Local area connection for my modem).
Please tell me the method by which i can share the net bandwidth on both pcs.
I am exhausted running to both rooms.

PC-HUB(Crossover)
PC-PC(Parallel)
HUB-HUB(Crossover)

Am i correct??


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 3, 2007)

do you have cross climped LAN cable. According to me you should use straight climped LAN wire.

Straight LAN climped wire-->>when there is use of HUB/switch
Cross LAN climped wire-->> directly connecting two computer.

your both LAN wire should be straight climped.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 3, 2007)

lets start afresh. you will need 3 normal rj45 cable for it (not crossover). connect the lan port of PC1 to the lan port of hub via parallel rj45. connect the lan port of PC2 to the lan port of the hub via parallel rj45. connect the lan port of the adsl modem to the lan port of the hub. this is the basic connection needed.

you'll need to goto the modem properties and set it in auto dial mode. note the modem's ip address too (it most prolly is 192.168.1.1). 

now goto the lan properties of PC1 and open the tcp/ip properties. enter these details:

ip address: 192.168.1.3
subnet: 255.255.255.0
gateway: 192.1.68.1.1

primary dns: 192.168.1.1

now goto the lan properties of PC2 and open the tcp/ip properties. enter these details:

ip address: 192.168.1.4
subnet: 255.255.255.0
gateway: 192.1.68.1.1

primary dns: 192.168.1.1

test the connection by pinging from PC1 to PC2.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 3, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> do you have cross climped LAN cable. According to me you should use straight climped LAN wire.
> 
> Straight LAN climped wire-->>when there is use of HUB/switch
> Cross LAN climped wire-->> directly connecting two computer.
> ...


Sorry I am using parallel cables.Just Checked.
Which port do i have to connect to to enable the sharing of files and internet.
The intex switch is 8 port.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 3, 2007)

you can use any port.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 3, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> you can use any port.


But my PC is not detecting the other pc even though i have run the network setup wizard.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 3, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Sorry I am using parallel cables.Just Checked.
> Which port do i have to connect to to enable the sharing of files and internet.
> The intex switch is 8 port.


 any port.

The LAN cable may be defected.Get your LAN wire tested by LAN testor.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 3, 2007)

Me too haf a problem with LAN.
Ive 2 PCs and is connected with cross cable and gigabit is setup nd its works fine. Speed is same as HDD to HDD speed for file copy. 
But my problem is one of da PC takes bout 5 min after bootup to detect da LAN. The PC wud be somewhat crashed for 5min. Then suddenly the 'connected' icon appears nd everythin is fine..whats cud be da problem.
All firewalls are disabled nd pinging gives 0ms avg.
Both da adapters are realtek gigabit nd is bout 15m apart.

Also even after setting da gateway for one, internet is not available to one of it.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 3, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Me too haf a problem with LAN.
> Ive 2 PCs and is connected with cross cable and gigabit is setup nd its works fine. Speed is same as HDD to HDD speed for file copy.
> But my problem is one of da PC takes bout 5 min after bootup to detect da LAN. The PC wud be somewhat crashed for 5min. Then suddenly the 'connected' icon appears nd everythin is fine..whats cud be da problem.
> All firewalls are disabled nd pinging gives 0ms avg.
> ...


Looks like LAn card problem.remove your  LAN card from PCI slot...clean it and fix it in another PCI slot.This may help you.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Oct 3, 2007)

Boht have onboard. One it gets workin after 5 min, its perfectly all rite, even for days without shutdown.
This dun happenin Vista. Only in XP.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Thanks to all who replied.*

Ok.i was busy troubleshooting the network connection.
This is the way i have connected the two pcs.
1 parallel wire going from PC1 LAN card to switch.
1 parallel wire going from PC2 LAN card to switch.
My modem is connected to the USB port of PC one.
Ok this is the ip i have set on both pcs
PC1
LOCAL AREA CONNECTION 4(USB driver emulated LAN)
IP address-192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask- 255.255.255.0
LOCAL AREA CONNECTION(The nforce onboard LAN)
IP address-192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask- 255.255.255.0
PC2
LOCAL AREA CONNECTION(The nforce 680i onboard LAN)
IP address- 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask- 255.255.255.0

The problem is that i can access the files on PC2(C and E drive which are shared on PC2)but from PC2 i *cannot* access the shared Drives ad folders(C and E on PC1 are set to be shared).
I get the following error message.
"Access Denied.You might not have permission to use this network resource.Please contact the system administrator of that server."

Please help.

*And thanks to all again.*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 4, 2007)

Have you run network setup wizard on both PC.Check , there must be some firewall blocking the sharing.

I think ur internet is working fine on both PC.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 4, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Have you run network setup wizard on both PC.Check , there must be some firewall blocking the sharing.
> 
> I think ur internet is working fine on both PC.


Did that more than 15 times.No i still cannot access internet on PC2 though i have done what is said on microsoft's site.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 4, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Did that more than 15 times.No i still cannot access internet on PC2 though i have done what is said on microsoft's site.


Please post IP of both PC..also default gateway of modem.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 4, 2007)

> PC1
> LOCAL AREA CONNECTION 4(USB driver emulated LAN)
> IP address-192.168.1.1
> Subnet Mask- 255.255.255.0
> ...


i suggest you make the following changes: connect the modem to the hub instead of PC1 in autodial mode. this way you needn't turn on PC1 to surf from PC2.

also change the ip address of modem/lan4 to 192.168.1.3.

set the gateway and primary dns in PC1 and PC2 as 192.168.1.3.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 5, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Boht have onboard. One it gets workin after 5 min, its perfectly all rite, even for days without shutdown.
> This dun happenin Vista. Only in XP.


try to update driver in XP.


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 5, 2007)

if ur using a modem which just has 1 ethernet port then its DHCP server is set to give out only one IP adress... 

what u can do is connect one comp with usb >> & connect the other comp to the ethernet of the 1st comp .. & enable internet sharing on the 1st comp >>
so it will be like modem to 1st PC >>> ethernet of 1st pc to ethernet of 2nd pc >>> plus enable internet conxn sharing ..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 5, 2007)

desai_amogh said:
			
		

> if ur using a modem which just has 1 ethernet port then its DHCP server is set to give out only one IP adress...


DHCP also give a range of IP(like 192.168.1.2 --192.168.1.254) ..which you can set in modem setting .

If DHCP is not enable, than modem does not assign any IP to system.
Also DHCP work only when PC is set to "take IP automatically".


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Oct 5, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Ok this is the ip i have set on both pcs
> PC1
> LOCAL AREA CONNECTION 4(USB driver emulated LAN)
> IP address-192.168.1.1
> ...


 
PC1
LOCAL AREA CONNECTION 4(USB driver emulated LAN)
IP address-192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask- 255.255.255.0
LOCAL AREA CONNECTION(The nforce onboard LAN)
IP address-192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask- 255.255.255.0
PC2
LOCAL AREA CONNECTION(The nforce 680i onboard LAN)
IP address- 192.168.1.4
Subnet Mask- 255.255.255.0

Gateway for all (the ip of your modem)
192.168.1.1

or you may want to bridge the lan connections and make the ip of PC1 the gateway of PC2


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 5, 2007)

the usb emulation/lan4 is his internet modem.

so usb emulation/lan4 (modem) - 192.168.1.1
PC1: 
ip: 192.168.1.2
dns and gateway: 192.168.1.1

PC2: 
ip: 192.168.1.3
dns and gateway: 19.2.168.1.1


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 5, 2007)

..:: Free Radical ::.. said:
			
		

> PC1
> LOCAL AREA CONNECTION 4(USB driver emulated LAN)
> IP address-192.168.1.2
> Subnet Mask- 255.255.255.0
> ...


yes..this sud be IP setting.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks to all who replied i have not connected both pcs successfully and the other pc is now sharing internet with my pc.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 6, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Thanks to all who replied i have not connected both pcs successfully and the other pc is now sharing internet with my pc.


what is status now..i am not getting you exactly.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 6, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> what is status now..i am not getting you exactly.


Since i don't have a crossover cable i cannot connect my modem to the switch.This is the configuration i have set
ADSL-My net connection
LOCAL AREA NETWORK 4-My USB emulated LAN
LOCAL AREA NETWORK- My onboard LAN
The Modem is connected to PC1 via usb.The LAN of PC1 is connected to the switch via parallel cable.The other PC is connected to the switch via parallel cable.The speed is set to 100Mbps.
This is the IP,Gateway and DNS server config-
LOCAL AREA CONNECTION 4(PC1)-
IP : 192.168.1.XX
Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway : 192.168.1.1
DNS Server : 192.168.1.1

LOCAL AREA CONNECTION(PC1)-
IP : 192.168.0.2
Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.0

LOCAL AREA CONNECTION(PC2)-
IP : 192.168.0.6
Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway : 192.168.0.2
DNS Server : 192.168.0.2

ADSL is allowed to be shared.
That probably sums up the config


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 6, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
r u able to surf internet on both system??????


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 6, 2007)

^^Yes.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 6, 2007)

Is there any more problem ???


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 6, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> Is there any more problem ???


I don't really think its a concern for me.As i only need to transfer files from PC1 to PC2.I am able to access files from PC1 to PC2 for the shared folders but i am not able to access files from PC2 to PC1 even though i have shared C and E drives and firewall is off for "LOCAL AREA CONNECTION".
I have given the message i get in my previous posts.
Is this due to the fact that a client pc cannot access the host.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 6, 2007)

There is nothing like client PC cannot access Host PC.
There must be some restriction in PC1, because of which U are not able to access PC1 from PC2.

Turn off firewall of both PC (care to turn off firewall of windows firewall also) and than try to access PC1 from PC2 .


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 6, 2007)

There's no question of client server here as both the PCs are connected via hub. So there is something thats blocking from the access. If you haf NTFS then check for the permissions.

Also you DO NOT require a cross over cable to connect the DSL modem to the hub. A NORMAL/PARALLEL cable is required for that.


----------

